# message “ This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread"



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Is this really necessary?

This message appears automatically when you answer an old thread 

I think it goes precisely against the best interest of the forum because it promotes opening yet new thread where we have older ones.

Answering an old thread gets just as much visibility in the new posts as a new thread . Yes, older members may not be around to answer (one should at least take 5 seconds to check when was a member seen last, by clicking on his avatar) but anyone seeing the old thread in the new posts will be able to answer and , more importantly, to benefit, if one takes the time to read it, of the wisdom (or not) contained in the thread and comment thereupon.

writing “ This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread.” only promotes the creation of new rivulets and makes searching all that much more difficult.


----------



## cliveyx (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep. 100% agree . But I still think that flagging it as an oldie is fair warning.
It should really just be for noobs here, but from time to time long-term and frequent posters will get caught by mistake.

Truth is I usually get a case of the blues with these old threads. So so many good guys and chums missing and passed.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Six of one, half a dozen of the other. For every new thread created that would better have been appended to an existing one, there's a thread responding to a time-sensitive inquiry from a high schooler who by now has finished college and graduate school, married, and has three kids of his own.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, I think the warning about being an old thread is fair but I don’t think that inviting people to open yet again another thread om matters that have been discussed before is a good idea.

It only makes the archives progressively useless and if there is one thing that makes this a great reference is the archives.

There is no shame in continuing an old thread (provided you don’t address someone who is no longer here) , it counts just as much.

Visibility is the same .


----------



## rjiibb02 (Oct 12, 2021)

Is there a way to create a reference link to another thread and/or send a tickler to the OP without extending a thread that may have had a natural end some time ago? PM’ing participants of older threads is also an acceptable practice, correct?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

once a thread has been created it remains forever active, it never really has an end. Threads belong to everyone, not to the starter. The only limited life threads are the ones in the for sale section really.

Every member whom subscribes (generally you participate and subscribe automatically) by participating to any thread will get a notification email (provided you didn’t block notifications) every time someone respond to a thread, even very old.

I get dozens ao those a day (this happened right now @rjiibb02 when you responded and if everything works as it should ( provided you have instructed the forum to do so in your preferences) you will get now an alert.

You may PM (it is now called opening a a conversation) anyone and copy the title of a thread to tell them to participate , we used to have before in the previous incarnation of a forum a way to send a thread to an interested person via email but we no longer have that.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

If only the people who resurrect and respond to old threads would read those threads for their answer instead of re-asking the original question…


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

Milandro is exactly right. Old thread warning is appropriate but here it has been packaged with guidance that will make things worse.


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

It would become a pretty inactive forum if everyone just relied on the data already available. 
Not much has changed about the saxophone since - well - since before this forum was created. 
I guess it would become more of a reference and merchandise forum and less of a community. 
I rather like the community feel here.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I disagree on the inactive thing, every so often people come to the forum but there is no need to reheat water every time form 0ºC to 100ºç to know that it actually boils.
One can take it from a halfway temperature.

You read what is ther ean dthen you add your take, so all the people whom have participated before are alerted and the old thread find a new life showing in the new posts.

But the point of reading what is already there is fundamental. Many times we see people yes adding to the thread but hardly having the patience to read through the answers. and then add their take on it


----------

